# Has anyone done any of the dog training and behaviour courses that are offered online



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been looking around at doing a dog training and behaviour course, their are many different types offered on the internet at quite a reasonable price.
Has anyone done one and if so would you recommend it? And has a course like this lead to any work. I would like a job working with any type of animal but mainly dogs but they seem few and far between and quite a competitive market. All that aside i would love to do one for the benefit of me and my own dogs anyway. Has anyone done one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been looking into this also. I'm thinking of doing some of the courses from here Dog courses


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah this is the same website i have been on, there are cheaper ones but i dont know if they will be as good as this one. 
I thought it would be quite a nice course to study, i just wish i could find someone who is doing one already to know how good they are. 
If you do start one let me know how you get on, it would be nice to chat to someone studying the same thing


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

A correspondence course will not give you the skills, ability and experience you need on top of training.

However they can be very useful.

Compass has a very good reputation.

Also Bishop Burton and other colleges do distance learning courses.

Sarah Whitehead and John Rogerson do them, both very good. As does Angela White via the IABTC

Dog training courses and masterclasses - ThinkDog!


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

i wondered if you could do the course and pick up the hands on experience by working with some of the dog shelters who probably have trainers or asking a trainer if you could tag along aside them for a while. 
Will see how i go with some of the early modules and then if i enjoy it i could just keep doing more modules. 
If it does not come of anything it would not be a issue as i could use what i have learnt on my own dogs in the future.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I found the theory courses I did (although in person not online) were enhanced by the dog walking I was doing at the time. I had examples I could refer back to when learning, and once learned, I could try a few things an immediately see 'yes! That works!'.

But you will need practical experience. I know a lady who did an online course and her practical experience dog grooming was considered enough to then go on and teach puppies. 

You really need both, I also did some courses with dogs, have done 121 training with dogs for 3 years, taken training classes for 6 months, but even after 4 years of educating myself (and 6 years working directly with dogs) I still don't do 'behaviour problems'. I don't feel I've enough experience yet!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want to instruct you would also find the PTLLS qualification very useful.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> A correspondence course will not give you the skills, ability and experience you need on top of training.
> 
> However they can be very useful.
> 
> ...


I am doing an intermediate Think Dog one at the moment, it's great, and I enjoy the learning very much. I'm not learning so that I can be a dog trainer or anything, but it's helping me with my own dogs, it gives me a reading list, things to think about, discussions to have and issues to research/consider, and it's improving my awareness of dog training ideas, theories and issues.

Not sure how people who do these courses set themselves up as dog training professionals though - it's a start but it doesn't replace experiences etc, and there is a local "trainer" who advertises herself with this as the "qualification" and is much younger than me... 

I'd say it's great, very enjoyable if you want to learn and know more - but it isn't practical, just give you more understanding and maybe ideas to try! Like a dog book-club, but with discussions and expert feedback!

Naomi x


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your feedback, not sure what i would want to do with it, i was just maybe hoping it might open some doors to a more enjoyable and rewarding job. 
I think i will just do a short course and see how it helps me with my own dog first and then maybe do more if i think they help. 
I have spoken to a dog trainer i know who i sometimes walk with and she said that she picked up lots working at a local kennels, so i might fish around and see if anyone wants some staff. I will see how it goes. 
It was nice to find out what other peoples experiances of the courses were and i will check out the links
Thankyou


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

missnaomi said:


> I am doing an intermediate Think Dog one at the moment, it's great, and I enjoy the learning very much. I'm not learning so that I can be a dog trainer or anything, but it's helping me with my own dogs, it gives me a reading list, things to think about, discussions to have and issues to research/consider, and it's improving my awareness of dog training ideas, theories and issues.
> 
> Not sure how people who do these courses set themselves up as dog training professionals though - it's a start but it doesn't replace experiences etc, and there is a local "trainer" who advertises herself with this as the "qualification" and is much younger than me...
> 
> ...


That's useful to know. I am finally reaching the end of my Open University degree in May and I wondered about doing this course. I must be the eternal student or something, but this would have a real practical help with Molly I hope.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Be very careful that they are up date. There are a lot of charlatans trying to sell you expensive courses, even one who was advertising the only course teaching the methods of Cesar Millan. I complained loudly to that particular place and to all the colleges who were supporting them, so don't know if it is still there.

Don't touch the Canine Behaviour centre either. They think a dog putting both paws on your knees is a sign of dominance! You could do a lot worse that Steve Mann's two day course which is down in Essex, but well worth it and no more money than some of these others. It is followed by a longer course but only for people who do the first one.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> That's useful to know. I am finally reaching the end of my Open University degree in May and I wondered about doing this course. I must be the eternal student or something, but this would have a real practical help with Molly I hope.


Yeah, it's really interesting and enjoy it. I'm a bit of a dog geek so I have read quite a few books but I enjoy the focus and feedback from the course. I would definitely recommend it  it's definitely helping with my own dogs!
Naomi


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Be very careful that they are up date. There are a lot of charlatans trying to sell you expensive courses, even one who was advertising the only course teaching the methods of Cesar Millan. I complained loudly to that particular place and to all the colleges who were supporting them, so don't know if it is still there.
> 
> Don't touch the Canine Behaviour centre either. They think a dog putting both paws on your knees is a sign of dominance! You could do a lot worse that Steve Mann's two day course which is down in Essex, but well worth it and no more money than some of these others. It is followed by a longer course but only for people who do the first one.


Thanks for the word of warning, its so hard to find out who are offering good courses and who are not. Then so many people have different training methods its hard to find the one that will best suit me. 
I dont want to learn a load of nonsense so i think i will deffo look around and speak to as many people as i can. Im glad you said that about the canine behavior center because i had been thinking about using them so i wont now .


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think of all the correspondence courses that are offered those provided by Sarah Whitehead have to be the top of the range as there are few, if any with her skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience as well as the extensive qualifications as both a trainer and behaviourist who is world renowned.

She also happens to be a very nice lady!


----------

